# Video review of the Nova Comet II Midi Lathe



## wormil

I've been looking at this lathe so thanks for the review. The tip about breaking in the motor is welcome because I probably wouldn't have read the manual. One question; what size is the lathe tool post? Looks about 3/4"?

Edit; one more question… do you know if this has tapered or radial bearings? Thanks.


----------



## moonie

Nice show Thom and I like your new toy but why are the lathes getting smaller Im use to 36" to 48" lathe's.


----------



## THOMRIDER

Thanks for watching.

Rick.
The tool post is 5/8, which fits most aftermarket tool rests from Rockler and PSI. 
I believe it has radial bearings.

David.
I think the lathes are getting smaller because of space limitations in shops and a lot of people turn smaller items.


----------



## sgv

I also got this lathe from Rockler last week, I LOVE it. price,chuck, free shipping (almost, heave 77pounds charged $35) great review !!!


----------



## Kentuk55

Nice review. You'll be havin fun with that.


----------



## wormil

I would guess another reason lathes are getting smaller is the popularity of bowls and pens. Thanks Thomrider.


----------



## moonie

thanks that would make sence and its cheper to go to the box store and buy legs than working on a lathe all day.


----------



## woodmaker

i want one!


----------

